# The Official 1/8 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Jan 8, 2005)

Woke up to freezing rain this morning and it's now just getting above freezing.  :angry: I hope mountains from the Berkshires north are faring better...

The *Intellicast loop* is showing snow from southern Mass northward. I hope that's the case.


----------



## skijay (Jan 8, 2005)

I was going to go to Butternut this morning, leaving here at 10:00am.  I woke up to rain, did errands and discovered my vehicle after sitting for 15 minutes had a sheet of ice on it.  The main roads are not slippery, but walkways, parking lots and driveways are.  My fir trees in front of my house are weighed down .  I kind of think we are having an ice storm where I am.

I looked at the snow / mix / rain line and I am in the mix area.  It also looks as if the southern Berks are to.  

Here is a shot from my computer room. Normally the limbs on the trees below are 6 feet of the ground, now they are about 1 foot and have ice hanging off.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 8, 2005)

Most of the resorts in Vermont are calling up to six inches, that close to a foot from both storms I'll take it


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 8, 2005)

North of Boston we have about 1" so far.  Big, heavy wet flakes.

Hoping for a big hit up Noth, ayup!


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 8, 2005)

Hmmmm...looks like Mt Slow may come out of this OK - May need to take a little road trip tommorrrow....  

anyone gonna be around?


----------



## hammer (Jan 8, 2005)

As of  1:15 PM, looks like we have approx. 3" of sticky fluff near Nashua, NH.  Forecast is for about 6".  Roads right now are a mess.

Hopefully the southern and central NH ski areas are getting the same.

I'm bummed, though; I have other stuff going on so I can't get out tomorrow.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 8, 2005)

pepperdawg said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...looks like Mt Slow may come out of this OK - May need to take a little road trip tommorrrow....
> 
> anyone gonna be around?



No can do   Maybe Monday)


----------



## KingM (Jan 8, 2005)

It's coming down hard right now in the Mad River Valley. It's the thickest snowfall I've seen all year. About three inches on the ground so far today. I have no idea how long it will keep coming like this, but I've got to think we're getting an inch and hour at the moment, so even a couple more hours would be great. Based on past experiences, Sugarbush and MRG are probably getting valley + 50%.

I'll tell you, it's sure improving my mood.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 8, 2005)

Skiied Okemo yesterday 1/7. They got about 6-8 inches from the 1/6 storm and were blowing a lot of snow . Conditions were scratchy on all the bumps, and no glades were open, but the main trails had good crud on the sides up until closing.


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 8, 2005)

KingM,  I have such a craving for some of those tasty eggrolls from the  Warren Store......hook a brother up!!!!


----------



## KingM (Jan 8, 2005)

Mmm, eggrolls. Now, if only they delivered so I wouldn't have to venture out in the storm.


----------



## goldsbar (Jan 8, 2005)

Anyone know how the Catskills faired?  Plattekill was calling for snow but the weather line looked more like sleet.  Not a good year for Pkill (so far).


----------



## teachski (Jan 8, 2005)

Skied nearly 10" of fresh fluff in Central, MA today.  Ok, maybe only 7 or 8, but hey, I was using the Killington Ruler.  We actually had bumps developing at Pine Ridge in Barre.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Jan 8, 2005)

Freezing NCP down here 3/4 of an inch on top of 4 inches of snow...skied "K" yesterday(1.7.05 fri). conditions were super.
bumped up nice and every trail that was open had carveable snow on it. 
or else it was the  Atomic Metron B-5 skis(thoes suckers hold like glue) :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2005)

Any word on how Jiminy fared today? It looks like they were in the snow area all day. I guess I'll have to go check it out tomorrow...


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 9, 2005)

Hit Mt Snow today - probalby best day of the season so far for me(kinda sad when the best day is at Mt Snow in Jan after 2 back to back 6" storms :-? )

Weather was great, crowds were there, but managable (barely)...although I kept waiting for everyone to go home, but there were still lines at 3:15 when I gave it up.

Snow was nice and light, very dry pow      .  Typical Mt Snow - most trails were mowed down, but stashes were easily found.  Best runs of the day were on less than open trails.  (only ducked 2 ropes late in the day on Uncles and one of the ledge/lodge upper/middle type trails not sure of exact name.)   Overall most trails were soft, with nice fluff on the sides. 

Guns were blowingin certain spots, I guess getting ready to compensate for the warm up mid week ahead of the holiday weekend.


----------

